# Concorde Charisma 890/900



## andyjanet (Feb 11, 2016)

hi all, I am looking to the future here and am planning out what I need to save for, I have checked the measurements of the garage opening and I believe I can get a quad bike in the back of the normal garage, can anyone tell me the weight limit the garage floor is rated to please, there is a nice video on you tube where a guy puts his Harley in and I fancy a quad bike in there, don't think I could support the weight of a Honda pan European getting it in on my own. I know I can buy the garage version but don't want to loose all the storage
Thanks Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry can;t help, but you could try Southdowns motorhomes at Portsmouth, delaers for Concorde


----------



## andyjanet (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks i think they got fed up with my questions before christmas i am now giving them a rest because there will be enough questions when i get the new van. andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would be very surprised that they would get fed up if you are buying a new van from them.Which salesman are you dealing with. pm if you prefer to answer that way. privacy is always paramount with me.

cabby


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Garage payload*

Charisma 900M - 250kg


----------



## andyjanet (Feb 11, 2016)

Littlebt said:


> Charisma 900M - 250kg


Great thanks really helpful, andy


----------

